# Track Prices/Quality



## BobA (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello Members,

I am currently in the process of adding a new line to my railway. Having a bit of sticker shock dealing with the new track prices. Just wondering if the the Aristo buy 4 boxes get 1 free is still the best deal. Also is there any difference between USA and Aristo track.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,

 I think the Aristo track deal is the best you fined. I jut received my free box of five footers and it saved me $300.00.
I think the only difference is the ties. The Aristo european and USA ties are close to being about the same.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

USA and Aristo Track may have different looking ties (euro vs. US outline/AC also makes a Standard Gauge outlne), otherwise pretty much the same (Code 332)

if you are in the market for track , and want..new, sectional, brass track...yes the sale is the way to go, but I think it runs out soon?  the long straights are a good way to go, I believe the 54" will ship cheaper than the 60"....Trainworld was showing a really good case price on these!

good luck

cale


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

The deal with Aristo is still on until Feb 28th. It works with switches as well, I bought 16 switches and am awaiting my four free ones now. Check out their website, http://www.aristocraft.com/ and click on Customers at the very bottom of the page


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

I meant to say Click on Customer Sales at the bottom of the page


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think Aristo make the 54 inch track anymore. Or maybe the place I purchased my track from  is not going to carry it anymore. 

Typed before I knew,   I just looked at Aristo Crafts catalog and they still sell 54 inch track.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 01/24/2008 8:29 PM
 I don't think Aristo make the 54 inch track anymore. Or maybe the place I purchased my track from  is not going to carry it anymore. 

Typed before I knew,   I just looked at Aristo Crafts catalog and they still sell 54 inch track.

most ads in the New GR had it listed as discon, but Trailworld had it for a pretty good price, maybe 150 a case?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

ST. Aubin's has it listed to, but when I call they were out. They said it went fast.


----------



## copycats (Jan 4, 2008)

I sent my receipt in to Aristocraft over 6 months ago for my free switch and still don't have it. Called them about it and they said it would be the first of Dec. that was a month and a half ago. I have another receipt for another free switch but not sure I want to send it in along with my $10.00 for shipping. I think maybe they are just collecting money from everybody and not shipping anything. Also it like pulling teeth to get to talk to anyone there. You get their answering machine and the message says to leave name and number and they will call you back but it never happens.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

They might be out of them.  I received my five foot straight track in very short time. I think it was about a month and a half from when I sent in my receipt.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Copy, they'll send it, but sometimes they have trouble keeping up with demand. 

They've talked about reintroducing aluminum track 'cause the price of brass and stainless has gone out of sight. Would work fine for battery or live steam guys.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Copy, If it was for a brass switch, they are out. I was told they would not be in till late February. You could ask on their website, they seem to answer quickly. Post your question online directly to the boss Lewis Polk, you will get an answer!!


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Aristo's straights and curves are great, but thier turn outs are not so good. I would stick with LGB for turnouts. I have an Aristo turnout and the rail does not match up exactly with the frog so some of my engines derail. I use Aristo track exclusivley in my back yard except for the turnouts, which are LGB. The track has been out there almost 8 years and the plastic has held up pretty well. However, LGB track just has a better "feel." The plastic is completely devoid of sharp edges and has a nice smooth texture, but if you're going to stick in the ground, that doesn't matter. Good luck!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Aristo 10' diameter switches can be easily tweeked to be as smooth as a baby's butt. It's not a lot of work, but if you are in stainless like me, there's really no other choice... check out the TRACK section on my site to see the mods.


----------

